# Dan Hodges Watch



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2015)

Dan Hodges has massive problems. Not only does he claim to be a "tribal Labour loyalist" (he isn't unless he means he's loyal to St Tony), he writes regular hatchet pieces for The Telegraph, a paper that has gone so far downhill that it's practically indistinguishable from the Daily Mail. 

Perhaps worst of all, Hodges is pals with Lynton Crosby. Here they are celebrating Bozza's victory in the London mayoral election a few years ago.
 

Check out this headline


> Labour modernisers like me wanted a new way to elect leaders. Good grief



Tell me, what's so "modern" about wanting to hang on to 20 year old policies that differed little from the Tories' 18 years in power under Thatcher and Major?

Here's the rest of the article. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...d-a-new-way-to-elect-leaders.-Good-grief.html

The subtext of this article is "Democracy is great as long as we can rig the election to get one of our candidates elected".

Hodges is a bitter cunt.


----------



## treelover (Aug 18, 2015)

Timely thread.


----------



## sihhi (Aug 18, 2015)

how can a tribal Labour loyalist write this in a daily national newspaper immediately prior to a crucial mayoral election (with the possibility of denting  central govt of your opponents)?

_We’ve held our noses and voted for Ken again and again and again. Not this time. On Thursday hold your nose, and vote for Boris Johnson.
_
ETA: belboid's point perhaps a merge with the telegraph thread


----------



## belboid (Aug 18, 2015)

pah, not important enough to merit his own thread.  Just another passing windbag.  Ignore


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 18, 2015)

> Over the past few days two different strategies have emerged, which have been dubbed the "Free French” and the "Maquis” strategies.
> 
> The Free French strategy involves effectively withdrawing all support from Corbyn. MPs will not serve in his shadow cabinet, they will not observe the whip, they will not be bound by any sense of collective responsibility to the official party line. Those advocating that strategy are being compared to De Gaulle and those French forces that retreated into exile in Britain, then returned to the French continent on D-Day to liberate their homeland.
> 
> The Maquis strategy involves “staying behind enemy lines and fighting”, according to one MP. Existing members of the shadow cabinet will organise slates, and stand for election in the shadow cabinet elections Corbyn has pledged to reintroduce. From here they will oppose Corbyn’s more radical policy initiatives and start to construct an independent base from within the PLP and the wider Labour party, which they will use to strike out against him when they judge the time is right.



Maquis, LOL.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...-underground-to-resist-the-Corbyn-regime.html


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 18, 2015)

Wonder when they'll work out that the Tories are the Nazis and they're Vichy?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Dan Hodges has massive problems. Not only does he claim to be a "tribal Labour loyalist" (he isn't unless he means he's loyal to St Tony), he writes regular hatchet pieces for The Telegraph, a paper that has gone so far downhill that it's practically indistinguishable from the Daily Mail.
> 
> Perhaps worst of all, Hodges is pals with Lynton Crosby. Here they are celebrating Bozza's victory in the London mayoral election a few years ago.
> View attachment 75505
> ...


Which one is Dan Hodges? The one on the left looks like the unacknowledged love child of twentythreedom and a horsey woman.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> Which one is Dan Hodges? The one on the left looks like the unacknowledged love child of twentythreedom and a horsey woman.


The one on the left.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2015)

sihhi said:


> ETA: belboid's point perhaps a merge with the telegraph thread


Like Toby Young (who also has his own thread), Hodges also writes for The Dictator Spectator and regularly appears on television and radio as a political pundit.

Here's one of his Spectator pieces.
http://www.spectator.co.uk/features...ays-of-ed-did-ed-miliband-sacrifice-ed-balls/


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> The one on the left.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Tell me, what's so "modern" about wanting to hang on to 20 year old policies that differed little from the Tories' 18 years in power under Thatcher and Major?



Exactly. It's pushing on for 40 year old politics now. Nothing modern about it.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes! and 40yrs ago these sorts of journalist would be doing horoscopes, today's lazy jorno's try to make the news with outrageous comments.


----------



## agricola (Aug 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Hodges is a bitter cunt.



I wouldn't say that, his article about why he was leaving Labour is - if anything - even more hilarious now than it was at the time.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2015)

he's a properly dodgy, slimey, boasty millionaire cnut...

the other day he started 'Vote for Yvette , no more white men ' type thread .....

2 mins search turned up : http://fw.to/YOlDRtD


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> Which one is Dan Hodges? The one on the left looks like the unacknowledged love child of twentythreedom and a horsey woman.



Hodges is Glenda Jackson's son


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 18, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Hodges is Glenda Jackson's son


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 18, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Hodges is Glenda Jackson's son


 
Correct and the reason he has a wonky eye is because he was glassed when he tried to intervene to stop a fella being racially abused.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2015)

Fedayn said:


> Correct and the reason he has a wonky eye is because he was glassed when he tried to intervene to stop a fella being racially abused.





stuff_it said:


>



yeah, not sure why i splurged that up either, vague 'entitled Nu lab aristo bstard' thing i guess


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 18, 2015)

cantsin said:


> yeah, not sure why i splurged that up either, vague 'entitled Nu lab aristo bstard' thing i guess


That's a horrible thing to say about another poster


----------



## gimesumtruf (Aug 18, 2015)

Has he run naked through London yet?
A bet on tele about the election.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> That's a horrible thing to say about another poster



yeah i know, Feds alright really


----------



## gosub (Aug 18, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> Has he run naked through London yet?
> A bet on tele about the election.


still stalling.



he did make a good point the other day, about how tories are changing the law so union members have to to consciously opt in to pay for the Labour party donation, and how the Leadership election is giving a fair indicator of the number of union members that will do that.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2015)

cantsin said:


> he's a properly dodgy, slimey, boasty millionaire cnut...
> 
> the other day he started 'Vote for Yvette , no more white men ' type thread .....
> 
> 2 mins search turned up : http://fw.to/YOlDRtD


Every time I see him on the Daily Politics, I can feel my skin crawl. Brilllo's bad enough but Hodges as well...


----------



## treelover (Aug 18, 2015)

He will be quoting posters on here within the week.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 18, 2015)

treelover said:


> He will be quoting posters on here within the week.



_Spunk bucket_

... I hope it's me...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 18, 2015)

treelover said:


> He will be quoting posters on here within the week.



Dan, we're all baby-eating anarchists, don't you know. Just ask Brian Paddick.

*definitely will be me he quotes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2015)

Mickey Mouse wears a Dan Hodges watch


----------



## moochedit (Aug 18, 2015)

voted lib dem in the euros as well...

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...r-europe-and-against-ukip-so-hes-got-my-vote/


----------



## moochedit (Aug 18, 2015)

treelover said:


> He will be quoting posters on here within the week.



common google yourself dan. we need another laurie penny


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2015)

Simon Danzuk quoting Hodges fondly this avo :



*Simon DanczukVerified account*‏@SimonDanczuk
@DPJHodges excellent in @Telegraph today: "Labour letting a bunch of three-quid-dog-on-a-rope-rent-a-Trots lecture them on their own party"

that was after Dancuk had boasted of some anti migrant rant he'd made on the radio this morning .


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> Wonder when they'll work out that the Tories are the Nazis and they're Vichy?


Jamais.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Simon Danzuk quoting Hodges fondly this avo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"three-quid-dog-on-a-rope-rent-a-Trots" a classic Danczuk trope.

Meanwhile Dan does his victimhood schtick.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> *"three-quid-dog-on-a-rope-rent-a-Trots"*


----------



## J Ed (Aug 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> "three-quid-dog-on-a-rope-rent-a-Trots" a classic Danczuk trope.
> 
> Meanwhile Dan does his victimhood schtick.




It's a wonderful schtick consider the fact that he left the party, campaigns for Tories and makes his actual living out of being the Torygraph's 'Labour person who slags off the Labour Party'. Is he being allowed to vote in the leadership election? Plenty of people have been disqualified for much less.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2015)

J Ed said:


> It's a wonderful schtick consider the fact that he left the party, campaigns for Tories and makes his actual living out of being the Torygraph's 'Labour person who slags off the Labour Party'. Is he being allowed to vote in the leadership election? Plenty of people have been disqualified for much less.


He's supporting Cooper. I thought he would be a Kendall supporter but I guess even he finds her vapid. 
https://twitter.com/DPJHodges


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Jamais.


I guess that makes them jamais dodgers


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> "three-quid-dog-on-a-rope-rent-a-Trots" a classic Danczuk trope.
> 
> Meanwhile Dan does his victimhood schtick.




when people talk about poss split in Lab,it can't be easy for Corbyn supporters, young and old, to share political / physical space with  the likes of Danczuk and Hodges - it doesnt seem practical, even in the near to mid term


----------



## Favelado (Aug 18, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I guess that makes them jamais dodgers



I prefer Cremes de Creme Anglais. Or Nobs de Hob.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 11, 2015)

Hodges goes for the bearded look.


----------



## JHE (Sep 11, 2015)

Renegade would be a better description than tribal Labour loyalist.  He has plausibly been called Cameron's favourite political columnist. 

Still, he clearly has many interesting contacts, esp in the Labour Party, and partly as a result sometimes his articles are interesting. 

For many, many months, leading up to the general election, he produced article after article saying Miliband couldn't possibly win and predicting that the election would be a disaster for the Labour Party.  He never wavered and it turned out he was right.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 11, 2015)

JHE said:


> For many, many months, leading up to the general election, he produced article after article saying Miliband couldn't prossibly win



It's like nostradamus or summat.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 11, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Hodges goes for the bearded look.



I didn't realise that the hipster look was big with Tories


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 12, 2015)

Dan Hodges gets tearful. The first para is a scream!


> In affectionate remembrance of the Labour Party, which died at the Queen Elizabeth II conference centre, Westminster, on 12 September, 2015. Deeply lamented by a large circle of sorrowing friends and acquaintances. R.I.P. The body will be cremated, and the ashes taken to Islington.
> 
> The day the Labour Party died


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Dan Hodges gets tearful. The first para is a scream!


wtf is this nonsense?


> Labour has not just relinquished any prospect of being a party of government. It has just relinquished any prospect of being a party of opposition.


He might be right that Corbyn is unelectable, but they've potentially just become the most effective opposition in a generation.


----------



## red & green (Sep 12, 2015)

Jackson Jr


----------



## Zabo (Sep 13, 2015)

Wanker Wodges was on Pinear Politics this morning  on R5  - still available. My, my what  a difference from his vile attacks in the Vermingraph! No doubt because it was live he couldn't rely on a team of lawyers to vet his words.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 13, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> wtf is this nonsense?
> 
> He might be right that Corbyn is unelectable, but they've potentially just become the most effective opposition in a generation.


Hodges doesn't understand what opposition is meant to entail.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, he's scoring unarguable points for fun against one @calderbank right now.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Well, he's scoring unarguable points for fun against one @calderbank right now.



Bollocks is he. This says more about your shit Blairite politics than anything else, Maurice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2015)

notable in his absence from the LP leadership thread. First scotland then the rise of c-byn. Furrowed brows at the maurice house I bet.


----------



## youngian (Oct 7, 2015)

The Colonel Nicholson of the Labour Party as I once heard him called. Originally employed by the Torygraph as the token Labour guy offering critical advice to the party he has had to up the stakes to carry on paying his mortgage. Especially with an array of bitter Blairite ex-SPADs like John McTernan muscling in on his patch. He's essentially now a ridiculous Katie Hopkins contrarian pundit for hire. A pointless career in which he probably has to stick his fingers down his throat most evenings to expunge his self-loathing.


----------



## agricola (Oct 7, 2015)

youngian said:


> The Colonel Nicholson of the Labour Party as I once heard him called. Originally employed by the Torygraph as the token Labour guy offering critical advice to the party he has had to up the stakes to carry on paying his mortgage. Especially with an array of bitter Blairite ex-SPADs like John McTernan muscling in on his patch. He's essentially now a ridiculous Katie Hopkins contrarian pundit for hire.* A pointless career in which he probably has to stick his fingers down his throat most evenings to expunge his self-loathing.*



Not sure that he does; judging by his twitter comments at the Tory Party conference he seems to have gone native.


----------



## youngian (Oct 7, 2015)

He'd lose his cuckoo in the nest USP if he defected unless the Tories offered him a cushy SPAD number counting paper clips for Adonis. Hodges is hardly a big catch trophy bride.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 7, 2015)

youngian said:


> He'd lose his cuckoo in the nest USP if he defected unless the Tories offered him a cushy SPAD number counting paper clips for Adonis. Hodges is hardly a big catch trophy bride.


But he's not been a cuckoo in the labour party nest for a number of years now though. His rejoining around the time of the leadership election wasn't actually any such thing either.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 7, 2015)

Has anyone seen this? Fuck me, he's really lost the plot. 

First the headline.


> *David Cameron is the new leader of the British Left*
> David Cameron is the new leader of the British Left



Now a snippet.


> David Cameron has just become the leader of the British Left. Yes, there are a few hardened activists still hanging around, muttering to themselves and singing the occasional revolutionary song. But the Labour Party is now to David Cameron’s Conservative Party what George Galloway’s Respect or Dave Nellist’s Trade Union and Socialist Coalition once was to Labour. The subject of some mild curiosity. An occasional annoyance. But nothing more.
> 
> Prison reform. Ethnic minority rights. Gay rights. A national housing “crusade”. An “all out assault on poverty”. An attack on “the lowest social mobility in the developed world”. These were the main themes of the Conservative Party leader’s – I’ll repeat that, the Conservative Party leader’s – address to his annual conference.



Jean Baudrillard, thou shouldst be living at this hour!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 7, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Has anyone seen this? Fuck me, he's really lost the plot.
> 
> 
> > David Cameron has just become the leader of the British Left.



Nuuurse! Someone needs a lie down.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 7, 2015)

Is Corbyn even to the left of John Smith? I don't think so.


----------



## belboid (Oct 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Is Corbyn even to the left of John Smith? I don't think so.


Yes.  Significantly.


----------



## agricola (Oct 8, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Jean Baudrillard, thou shouldst be living at this hour!



Hodges would break him, indeed the effort to understand Hodgian thought will probably destroy the lives of dozens not yet born.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

For how long can Dan Hodges and Nick Cohen write the same article over and over and still get paid for it?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Isn't it astonishing how few writers there are who seem to be able to make a good living from writing a 'I was a neoliberal once but I saw the light' article once a week every week.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> For how long can Dan Hodges and Nick Cohen write the same article over and over and still get paid for it?


Has anyone ever seen them together in the same place?


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 8, 2015)

Today's article is a real scream.


> At which point Jeremy Corbyn’s office put out a response. It said “he [David Cameron] is rattled by the re-energisation of the Labour Party”. I laughed out loud at that one. No sniggering. A genuinely belly-laugh. I tried to think of another media statement that had provided such a soaring parabola in the course of its flight from reason. I couldn’t come up with one from British politics. The best I could do was the statement from Saddam Hussein’s old Information Minister Mohammed Saeed al-Sahaf that “there are no Americans at the airport”.
> Jeremy Corbyn has turned the Labour Party into a laughing stock



What a pitiful figure of a man.


----------



## Azrael (Oct 8, 2015)

Hodges is a street fighting man, from getting glassed brawling with skinheads, to kicking the electoral reform campaign in the teeth until it rolled over and played doggo. That pockmarked scowl of a face screams scrapper. 

As such, he loathes political weakness, and attacks it without mercy. That's more than sufficient to explain why he's turned against Labour since Blair.


----------



## youngian (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> For how long can Dan Hodges and Nick Cohen write the same article over and over and still get paid for it?


Especially with an array of bitter Blairite ex-SPADs like John McTernan, Lance Price and Matt Fforde muscling in on their gigs.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 8, 2015)

Azrael said:


> Hodges is a street fighting man, from getting glassed brawling with skinheads, to kicking the electoral reform campaign in the teeth until it rolled over and played doggo. That pockmarked scowl of a face screams scrapper.
> 
> As such, he loathes political weakness, and attacks it without mercy. That's more than sufficient to explain why he's turned against Labour since Blair.


Lol


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 8, 2015)

youngian said:


> Especially with an array of bitter Blairite ex-SPADs like John McTernan, Lance Price and Matt Fforde muscling in on their gigs.


Matt Forde is a dick, so he's in great company.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 9, 2015)

belboid said:


> Yes.  Significantly.



I suppose his Trident and Nato stances are. I figured with tax, renationalisation of the railways and social security (not welfare) and spending they'd have much to agree on.

I had Smith pegged as on the same ground as Kinnock, in a parallel universe did he set us of onto a milder version of Blairism?


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 10, 2015)

Momentum is the new Militant, says Dan Hodges.


> On Thursday It was announced that Jeremy Corbyn’s supporters have set up a new campaign group called “Momentum”. It was established with the formal approval and endorsement of the Labour leader, and his shadow chancellor John McDonnell.
> 
> Some people reacted with enthusiasm. “Momentum will strive to bring together progressives campaigning for social, economic and environmental justice across the country. Be they individuals or groups we'll reach out into our communities and workplaces to campaign and organise together on the issues that matter to all of us”, wrote Labour MP Clive Lewis breathlessly.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn now has his own Praetorian Guard inside the Labour Party






> Others were alarmed. "*This is basically a parallel organisation as far as I'm concerned*, it's against the principles of the Labour Party and I think less of Jeremy Corbyn for endorsing it.



Unlike Progress, eh?



> But it’s equally clear that those behind the group have a different agenda. Their intentions are essentially to make Momentum a party within a party. Momentum spelt M-I-L-I-T-A-N-T.



Unlike Progress, eh? Shit, I hate repeating myself... unlike Dan.

Oh, the lazy clickbait that sadly passes for journalism these days.


----------



## agricola (Oct 10, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Momentum is the new Militant, says Dan Hodges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"First, they came for the splitters..."


----------



## J Ed (Oct 11, 2015)

He literally campaigns for the Tories and he gets to come out with this shit unchallenged.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 11, 2015)

J Ed said:


> He literally campaigns for the Tories and he gets to come out with this shit unchallenged.


Aye,  he'd deny it, of course. SPers don't want to join the Labour Party either covertly or blatantly. What this also shows us is how much the right in this country want to disenfranchise anyone on the left.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 13, 2015)

POPE SHITTING IN CATHOLIC BEAR WOODS SHOCK

I have a confession - I can't hate the Tories anymore


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 13, 2015)

> Last week, I had dinner with Iain Duncan Smith. Yes, that Iain Duncan Smith.



Coming from the man who had his photo taken with Lynton Crosby, that comes as no surprise. 

The question is: did IDS pay for the dinner or did we?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 13, 2015)

Balbi said:


> POPE SHITTING IN CATHOLIC BEAR WOODS SHOCK
> 
> I have a confession - I can't hate the Tories anymore



It's not really a confession so much as a daily affirmation.


----------



## JHE (Oct 13, 2015)

Balbi said:


> POPE SHITTING IN CATHOLIC BEAR WOODS SHOCK
> 
> I have a confession - I can't hate the Tories anymore



He uses a report from the IFS to show what has happened to poverty rates.






 I would have thought the one very striking thing about the IFS data is that "absolute poverty", defined in fact in relative terms as 60% of median income, came down significantly during the Blair years.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 13, 2015)

How is it absolute poverty if it's defined relatively? What if the median income drops whilst the lowest incomes stay the same? In relative terms that would show 'absolute' poverty as having decreased even though more people are now poorer.


----------



## agricola (Oct 13, 2015)

JHE said:


> I would have thought the one very striking thing about the IFS data is that "absolute poverty", defined in fact in relative terms as 60% of median income, came down significantly during the Blair years.



Looking at that graph I am surprised that Hodges didn't argue that, in fact, invading Iraq was the best thing we could have done to reduce absolute poverty - and that we could eliminate it completely if only we bombed Assad a bit.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 13, 2015)

treelover said:


> He will be quoting posters on here within the week.


He already recycles other people's articles.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2015)

J Ed said:


> It's not really a confession so much as a daily affirmation.



He really is banging this shit out on a daily basis atm isn't he. They obviously consider him their trump card in winning over all those Labour voting Telegraph readers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 13, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They obviously consider him their trump card in winning over all those Labour voting Telegraph readers.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 13, 2015)

Azrael said:


> Hodges is a street fighting man, from getting glassed brawling with skinheads, to kicking the electoral reform campaign in the teeth until it rolled over and played doggo. That pockmarked scowl of a face screams scrapper.
> 
> As such, he loathes political weakness, and attacks it without mercy. That's more than sufficient to explain why he's turned against Labour since Blair.



tbf to him, according to the official version ( the only one I know of ) he stepped in to try and prevent a racist attack, which isnt the same as "brawling with skinheads" .

Wld like to hear/read any verification of the story, obvs...


----------



## miktheword (Oct 13, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> How is it absolute poverty if it's defined relatively? What if the median income drops whilst the lowest incomes stay the same? In relative terms that would show 'absolute' poverty as having decreased even though more people are now poorer.






that is exactly what happened post crash. We're still not up to wage levels (real) of pre 2008, and they fell a lot in post crash years, whilst lowest incomes were static more or less; hence absolute poverty levels declined. 
I suppose the relative 2/3s definition didn't expect the world financial crash.

 The Tories in making the recession worse and reducing median incomes, obviously claimed they'd reduced absolute  poverty as a result.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 13, 2015)

Similar thing with wages, they've been able to claim wage growth over the last year simply because those at the top have massively increased their income and it's pulled the average up, real terms wages for most people are static or still in decline (I had a cut in hourly rate last year). Cunts get away with it because none of the media bother looking at the numbers and probably wouldn't understand the maths anyway.


----------



## JHE (Oct 13, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> How is it absolute poverty if it's defined relatively? What if the median income drops whilst the lowest incomes stay the same? In relative terms that would show 'absolute' poverty as having decreased even though more people are now poorer.



I think they are calling it absolute because for every year they are using the same amount of money as the threshold.  They chose 60% of median earnings *in the year 2010-2011* (I don't know why they chose that particular year, but they did) and that figure, whatever it may be, is the threshold for all the years in the graph.  It is not 60% of median earnings in the relevant year.  A consistently relative measure would be.


----------



## JHE (Oct 13, 2015)

agricola said:


> Looking at that graph I am surprised that Hodges didn't argue that, in fact, invading Iraq was the best thing we could have done to reduce absolute poverty - and that we could eliminate it completely if only we bombed Assad a bit.



The graph indicates that the fall in (this particular measure of) poverty pretty much stopped in or soon after 2003.  Perhaps an ingenious Blairite following the sort of line you suggest could credit previous invasions: Kososo, Afghanistan..., but not Iraq


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He really is banging this shit out on a daily basis atm isn't he. They obviously consider him their trump card in winning over all those Labour voting Telegraph readers.


He's not just read by telegraph readers though, that ignores how people read newspapers these days. His articles are also shared on facebook with approving nods by blue labour types.


----------



## agricola (Oct 13, 2015)

JHE said:


> The graph indicates that the fall in (this particular measure of) poverty pretty much stopped in or soon after 2003.  Perhaps an ingenious Blairite following the sort of line you suggest could credit previous invasions: Kososo, Afghanistan..., but not Iraq



Indeed, which is why that graph seems an odd piece of evidence to use when pointing out how humane and caring IDS is - his tenure was as effective at reducing poverty as invading Iraq has been.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 14, 2015)

agricola said:


> Indeed, which is why that graph seems an odd piece of evidence to use when pointing out how humane and caring IDS is - his tenure was as effective at reducing poverty as invading Iraq has been.


Like a lot of people (I saw Hannan and Carswell use uncited graphs to support their 'arguments' in _The Plan_), he thinks a graph is like an amulet that protects him from accusations that he's a bullshitter.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 21, 2015)

I thought Hodges would have commented on Corbyn's appointment of Seumas Milne as his strategist. Not yet. I found this while I was looking.


> *The Left should keep its moral lectures to itself*
> *I'm sick of lefties' sense of moral superiority, when they actually have a fundamental lack of humanity*
> The Left should keep its moral lectures to itself



Now I know he'd tell us "I don't write the headlines" but what about the words underneath? It looks like knock-off Dan Hannan.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> He's not just read by telegraph readers though, that ignores how people read newspapers these days. His articles are also shared on facebook with approving nods by blue labour types.



The critique of Corbyn in the torygraph and from the right of his own party can be very hard to tell apart. It's shameful that they choose a Barclays Brother rag over their own colleagues.


----------



## agricola (Oct 21, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Now I know he'd tell us "I don't write the headlines" but what about the words underneath? It looks like knock-off Dan Hannan.



That is always a possibility; after all, writing all that anti-IS stuff when Hodges himself flounced out of Labour because they refused to bomb the other side is a bit of a stretch, even for him. 

Also the photo caption for the second to last image is wrong.  Hodges is many things, but I am sure that he knows the difference between a B-1B and a GR4.


----------



## rekil (Oct 21, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> I thought Hodges would have commented on Corbyn's appointment of Seumas Milne as his strategist. Not yet. I found this while I was looking.


He's working on it.



From that article. Does this mean he's backing RUSSIA? 

 

He has spent his entire life living in his mam's.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 31, 2015)

Hodges still bangs the drum for the Tories. In this piece, he tells us:


> Osborne is going to push ahead with his tax credit policy for two reasons. One is that he believes it’s right in principle. Or more specifically, he thinks its wrong for taxpayers to be assisting employers by effectively subsidising low wages, a view that actually brings him into alignment with many on the Left. In 2013 John McDonnell described tax credits as “just another way of subsidising bad employers”.
> 
> The second is that when he says he plans to eradicate the deficit during the lifetime of this parliament, he does actually mean it. There’s been a lot of talk about what was and wasn’t promised by the Conservative party in the run up to the election. But one pledge was issued with unambiguous clarity – vote Conservative and we will cut the remaining half of the deficit.Nothing George Osborne does about tax credits can make Jeremy Corbyn prime minister



Yes, we must repeat the mantra of deficit reduction over and over again. This notion of deficit reduction only came about because of the last Tory-led coalition's insistence that Labour "crashed the economy". It's used as a means to bamboozle the public, many of whom will readily defer to the presumed economic wisdom of their 'betters'. Economics has become mystified; a form of magick that only wizards like Osborne are entitled to master.



> Two weeks ago the Observer published an article headlined “Tory MPs in 71 marginal seats at risk from cuts to tax credits”. According to the piece “George Osborne has come under fresh pressure to halt controversial cuts to tax credits as new research shows that 71 Tory MPs in marginal seats could be vulnerable to a backlash from families hit by dramatic falls in their incomes”.
> 
> It’s wrong. 71 Tory MPs are not at risk from cuts to tax credits. 71 Tory MPs are not at risk from anything. No Tory MP is at risk from anything. After the next election there will be more Tory MPs, not fewer Tory MPs.



Next, Mystic Dan brings you this week's winning lottery numbers. Please, won't someone put this cunt out of his misery?


----------



## rekil (Oct 31, 2015)

Venezuelan police have "nazi style" helmets. 



> But I once had the pleasure – I use the term in its loosest sense – of being part of a Transport for London delegation that visited Caracas in Venezuela. This was at the height of Ken Livingstone’s infatuation – an infatuation shared by Jeremy Corbyn, John McDonnell and their fellow travellers – with the Chavez regime. And when you’ve seen police on motorbikes, with shotguns and Nazi style helmets mounting the pavement to clear a path for the London transport commissioner, it tends to give you a slightly different perspective on the romance of the Bolivarian revolutionary struggle.



Being anywhere forrin is probably a struggle for anyone who's lived with his mam for his whole life but I bet he didn't mind the free dinners and VIP treatment while it lasted.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 31, 2015)

copliker said:


> Venezuelan police have "nazi style" helmets.
> 
> 
> 
> Being anywhere forrin is probably a struggle for anyone who's lived with his mam for his whole life but I bet he didn't mind the free dinners and VIP treatment while it lasted.



I've said it before but I'll say it again: what a cunt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 31, 2015)

agricola said:


> That is always a possibility; after all, writing all that anti-IS stuff when Hodges himself flounced out of Labour because they refused to bomb the other side is a bit of a stretch, even for him.
> 
> Also the photo caption for the second to last image is wrong.  Hodges is many things, but I am sure that he knows the difference between a B-1B and a GR4.


I think he was also a little miffed by Miliband not offering him the job of press secretary. Now he does his "Hell hath no fury as a Dan scorned" schtick.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Yes, we must repeat the mantra of deficit reduction over and over again. This notion of deficit reduction only came about because of the last Tory-led coalition's insistence that Labour "crashed the economy". It's used as a means to bamboozle the public, many of whom will readily defer to the presumed economic wisdom of their 'betters'. Economics has become mystified; a form of magick that only wizards like Osborne are entitled to master.



Indeed - though as you have raised the magical talents of George the Magnificent, it is worth pointing to the article in the latest Eye where it is alleged that his family firm has managed to pay _minus_ twelve thousand pounds in British corporation tax in the past seven years; £0 in actual contributions and a twelve grand tax credit (delivered just before the May 2010 election).   The best-paid director* got an 18% pay rise (£684,000 from £580,000), as well.  

* his dad


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 31, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Is Corbyn even to the left of John Smith? I don't think so.


Yeah, he is. John Smith wasn't particularly 'left', he was more an old style Labour right-winger; a Gaitskellite.


----------



## agricola (Nov 5, 2015)

Today's musings:



> *If people can't protest peacefully, they shouldn't be allowed to protest at all*
> * Tonight's anti-austerity 'Million Mask March' is almost certain to descend into kicking, punching, screaming and smashing. That's not striking the balance between the right to political expression and the right to live in an ordered society *
> 
> Tonight, there is going to be a licensed riot in central London. We know there will be a riot, because the Metropolitan police service – whose job it is to prevent riots – have told us there will be one.
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2015)

> We know there will be a riot, because the Metropolitan police service – whose job it is to prevent riots – have told us there will be one.


sounds like more of a threat than a public service announcement to me.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> sounds like more of a threat than a public service announcement to me.



They should do a yearly fixture list - home matches in Westminster, away riots around the country.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 5, 2015)

> Tonight, there is going to be a licensed riot in central London. We know there will be a riot, because the Metropolitan police service – whose job it is to prevent riots – have told us there will be one.


This is the kind of clarification that Thin Lizzy could have done with years ago.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 5, 2015)

agricola said:


> Today's musings:



Fucking hell. Fractal shitness.

Fuck off Hodges.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2015)

agricola said:


> Today's musings:


The trouble with Hodges is that he's had a comfortable life and so he's adopted the same attitude towards protests and dissent as his Tory chums.  Fucking cunt.


----------



## gosub (Nov 5, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> The trouble with Hodges is that he's had a comfortable life and so he's adopted the same attitude towards protests and dissent as his Tory chums.  Fucking cunt.


former aide to Blair, Blair the Labour PM who brought in the restrictions on protest in London coz people were protesting against his illegal war


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 5, 2015)

Who was an aide to Blair?


----------



## gosub (Nov 5, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Who was an aide to Blair?


Thought he was, just an arch Blairite parliamentary researcher.  Didn't know he was Glenda Jackson's sprog


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 5, 2015)

Is this cunt still claiming he's a Labour man?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 6, 2015)

gosub said:


> former aide to Blair, Blair the Labour PM who brought in the restrictions on protest in London coz people were protesting against his illegal war


He's a former parliamentary researcher, GMB official and press officer for TfL.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 6, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Is this cunt still claiming he's a Labour man?


Yes, in fact after leaving Labour in 2014, he rejoined in July 2015. 


> Earlier this week, I rejoined the Labour Party. It was a surprisingly easy decision. I didn’t need to pretend to be someone I’m not – adopt a disguise, or a funny accent. I didn’t even need to put on a northern accent. I simply logged onto the website, clicked on the video of a small child attempting to eat a Vote Labour badge, and hey presto. I put in my details, paid my £3, and I was in.
> 
> Everyone’s doing it, apparently. According to the Sunday papers, up to 140,000 people will have joined the Labour Party by the time the leadership election ends, almost all of them for the purpose of getting Jeremy Corbyn to the top of the ballot. Obviously “up to 140,000” is quite a broad figure. It could be 140,000. It could be one man and his dog - though given that this is the radical Left, that would mean one white man with dreadlocks, and a dog on a string. No one really knows for sure.
> 
> ...




Principles? Dan has none.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 6, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Yes, in fact after leaving Labour in 2014, he rejoined in July 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> Principles? Dan has none.



Christ on a bike! That quote is as batshit as it's possible to get. There is something seriously wrong with that boy.


----------



## gosub (Nov 7, 2015)

So that's a hat he didn't eat to add to the nude run if Lib Dens got wiped out


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 10, 2015)

It's Corbyn who's mounting a coup against the constitution, not the generals

Wild, desperate stuff from Hodges today - so out there I don't quite know what to make of it:


"Our mechanisms of constitutional checks and balances may be imperfectly calibrated. But in the main, they work. And the fact Jeremy Corbyn is currently taking a hammer to them represents a much greater threat to British parliamentary democracy than any off-the-record military braggadocio. It is not the generals who are currently mounting a coup against the British constitution, it is Jeremy Corbyn mounting a coup against the British constitution.

At this rate the tanks of General Houghton’s anonymous colleagues will not be needed. The current Labour leader is destroying our system of parliamentary democracy perfectly effectively on his own."

...He's destroying our system of parliamentary democracy (single handed!). How can he be, according to Hodges, both utterly useless and worthy only of scorn but at the same time almost unbelievably powerful, dangerous and malignant? That's the paranoid style right there.  I hope Hodges is getting well paid for this propaganda, because outside of the weirdo Telegraph (whose writers increasingly seem to inhabit a through the looking glass world) unless he's angling for a spot on a putative British Fox News or suchlike, crying wolf every week in hysterical terms won't fly.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 10, 2015)

Then there's this.


> For the British political system to function it requires a government-in-waiting to be present at all times. But that government-in-waiting no longer exists. Jeremy Corbyn has now disowned the concept of Official Opposition altogether. He has said the policies of Her Majesty’s Opposition are separate from his policies. He has also stated quite openly that whatever is written in Labour’s manifesto, and whatever view is passed on that manifesto by the British people, he will only implement a policy of de facto unilateralism.



What fucking planet is this bitter cunt living on?


----------



## agricola (Nov 10, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> What fucking planet is this bitter cunt living on?



We are so fortunate to live in his times.  I cannot think of any other commentator in the English-speaking world that would choose to attack a politician, elected in a landslide, because he didn't faithfully adhere to the commitments made in a manifesto that Hodges himself panned and which led to a catastrophic election defeat.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 10, 2015)

agricola said:


> We are so fortunate to live in his times.  I cannot think of any other commentator in the English-speaking world that would choose to attack a politician, elected in a landslide, because he didn't faithfully adhere to the commitments made in a manifesto that Hodges himself panned and which led to a catastrophic election defeat.


This, after leaving the party and then rejoining it a year later.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 12, 2015)

Today, the ever sagacious Hodges claims to speak for everyone in the country. This article recycles previous smears he's already penned for the dismal Torygraph.

First, he cites IDS


> Iain Duncan Smith famously said any British political leader has six months to define themselves, after which their opponents and the media finish the job. Jeremy Corbyn has been in post only two months, but his process of self-definition is about to be completed well ahead of schedule.



Then, he repeats the Tory crap about Corbyn's refusal to "press the button".


> So for example, one of the weaknesses the Conservative Party identified was the perception Jeremy Corbyn was weak on national defence. Theyran adverts to that effect. In response, Jeremy Corbyn announced a review of Labour’s defence policy. And then followed up with the statement that regardless of what that review concluded, there were no circumstances where he would ever authorise the use of nuclear weapons.



Then, he repeats the "Corbyn is in league with terrorists" line.


> Another weakness – which again emerged during the leadership election – was Jeremy Corbyn’s propensity to share platforms with political extremists and terrorists. He reacted with anger when challenged over his description of representatives of Hamas as “friends” on Channel 4 news. So he appointed as his shadow chancellor John McDonnell, a man who once said “It’s about time we started honouring those people involved in the armed struggle. It was the bombs and bullets and sacrifice made by the likes of Bobby Sands that brought Britain to the negotiating table.”



Then, he repeats the silly Cenotaph story.


> Take the current row over his appearance at the Cenotaph. Whether Jeremy Corbyn was guilty of disrespect can only ultimately be determined by the veterans themselves, and the families of the fallen. And whether his minimalist nod was perfectly appropriate for the occasion, or a contemptuous snub, is a matter of opinion. There is no regulatory authority for these things.
> 
> But again, it is a row that could easily have been avoided. All the man had to do was deliver a proper bow. A slightly larger inflection of the head – that is all it would have taken for the ludicrous debate to have been successfully skirted.
> 
> And bowing is not hard. Nor is singing the national anthem. Nor is finding a women to take a senior role in the shadow cabinet. Or finding economically competent Labour MPs who have not expressed public admiration for Bobby Sands. Or public policy experts who are not in the habit of wandering around boasting about their desire to punch former members of the Labour government.



And finally, he returns to the 'traitor to his country" theme, much beloved by Britain's right-wing media.



> The window of opportunity – narrow though it was always going to be – has closed now. Jeremy Corbyn can prostrate himself on his chest tonight. He can kiss the Queen’s hand, then kiss her on the lips, then dive right in and give her a hicky. It doesn’t matter. Labour’s leader will forever be the man who refused to sing his own country’s anthem, embraced those who embraced the IRA, and snubbed the Queen.


It's too late for Jeremy Corbyn, the public's already decided what it thinks of him

Even regular Torygraph readers are bored with his constant whining.


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 12, 2015)

"But again, it is a row that could easily have been avoided. All the man had to do was deliver a proper bow. A slightly larger inflection of the head – that is all it would have taken for the ludicrous debate to have been successfully skirted."

...this simply isn't true, and Hodges knows it - they would have gone after him whatever he did.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 12, 2015)

> It may represent something of an inconvenient truth for those currently calling for Sir Nicholas to be cashiered, but support for retention of Britain’s independent nuclear deterrent – and of the entire nuclear deterrence principle – is not currently a matter of party political dispute. It is the settled policy of Her Majesty’s Government. And it is also the settled policy of Her Majesty’s official Opposition. Indeed, as recently as September, Labour Party conference voted formally to restate support for that policy.



about right though ?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 14, 2015)

Not only is Hodges a bitter bastard, he's also a bloodthirsty cunt.


----------



## youngian (Nov 14, 2015)

And Hodges knows exactly the point Corbyn was making about the use of due process as a box-clever strategy to deal with terrorists. He wouldn't take a Tory lawyer to task for making the same point.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 14, 2015)

Most people on this board welcome the death. Don't you?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 14, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Most people on this board welcome the death. Don't you?


"Most people"? You can't make that claim without having some figures to support your contention.

I'd have preferred it if he'd have been put on trial and, interestingly enough, the families of his victims share that view. What does that make you?


----------



## youngian (Nov 14, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Most people on this board welcome the death. Don't you?



My personal feelings on the matter don't count for shit. Discussion of the best long-term strategy to end this carnage is more useful. And that involves hard-headed realpolitik that armchair Rambo knuckleheads find offensive.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Not only is Hodges a bitter bastard, he's also a bloodthirsty cunt.




He has been busy mining the_ "why aren't we* bombing IS in Syria"_ / _"We* could take them out in twelve months"_ memes all evening tonight.

* "we" meaning not him of course, unless al-Baghdadi wants to stake his caliphate on a competitive 2000-word journalism competition about why Corbyn is basically Hitler


----------



## gosub (Nov 16, 2015)

Well the current Labour position of not without a UN mandate is bollocks as well,  which permanent Un security council member is he expecting to back down over Assad?   

Not that we have much to bring to the party.   
Expect the Charles de Galle in that end of the med before the weekend


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 16, 2015)

agricola said:


> He has been busy mining the_ "why aren't we* bombing IS in Syria"_ / _"We* could take them out in twelve months"_ memes all evening tonight.
> 
> * "we" meaning not him of course, unless al-Baghdadi wants to stake his caliphate on a competitive 2000-word journalism competition about why Corbyn is basically Hitler


As if he's some kind of military strategist. I bet he doesn't even play chess.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 16, 2015)

gosub said:


> Well the current Labour position of not without a UN mandate is bollocks as well,  which permanent Un security council member is he expecting to back down over Assad?
> 
> Not that we have much to bring to the party.
> Expect the Charles de Galle in that end of the med before the weekend


Huh? Have you actually seen the title of this thread?


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> As if he's some kind of military strategist. I bet he doesn't even play chess.



Today's highlight:



In his defence, he was heard to make a beeping noise after being challenged on this and moving backwards.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2015)

agricola said:


> Today's highlight:
> 
> 
> 
> In his defence, he was heard to make a beeping noise after being challenged on this and moving backwards.




So he'll be in the front line of his own proposed military solution? I might be coming round to the idea.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> This, after leaving the party and then rejoining it a year later.


TBF he even fucked that up - he thought attempting to pay the 3 quid made him a member. It wouldn't have. And he was turned down anyway.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2015)

Nadhim Zahawi helpfully retweeted this shite..


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 17, 2015)

This morning I saw this exchange between Ellie Mae O'Hagan and Crazy Dan Hodges.





Rentoul was forced into making an apology. Hodges obviously missed that. He's gone too far.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2015)

He's the Charlie Sheen of loonspaddery


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


>



Jesus H Christ! Tomorrow, the cunt will be demanding martial law and curfews.


----------



## agricola (Nov 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Jesus H Christ! Tomorrow, the cunt will be demanding martial law and curfews.



He is probably saving that article for when the resistance takes out Corbyn, and he has to check under his bed every night for Momentumite assassins.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Hodges' dreck from yesterday. Here, he refers to Labour members who support Corbyn as "cultists" and offers up a false dichotomy between "the country" on the one hand and Labour "members" on the other.


> *Labour must choose between its members and the country*
> *The Corbyn cultists are going on a magical mystery tour which can only end one way. MPs need to wake up and defy this mindless cult*



Here, Dan shows us how far he's shoved his head up his arse.


> But Labour isn’t taking the fight to the Tories. The polls are clear. Labour is getting routed by the Tories. David Cameron is planning to axe tax credits, slash the number of police officers and preside over a downing of stethoscopes by the junior doctors. And yet his party is actually moving even further ahead of Labour.



He also seems to have missed the Ipsos Mori poll that put Labour 2 points behind the Tories.

He repeats the "cult" theme here.


> Labour has become a religious sect. It’s members no longer think. They do not feel. They do not eat. They do not sleep. They simply shamble forward, emitting the same morose chant: “Jeremy … Jeremy … Jeremy”. Labour must choose between its members and the country



What Hodges wilfully ignores is his own slavish devotion to the cult of St. Tony. Irony?

There's no comments thread, btw.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Today, Hodges uses Osborne to have a pop at Corbyn. 

First, we get this...



> *George Osborne is getting the politics right, again*
> *The Chancellor could serve the public a cup of cold sick and still be more popular than Jeremy Corbyn's Labour Party*



Then there's this...


> Later today George Osborne will destroy George Osborne’s political career. In the hours, days and weeks that follow this afternoon’s spending review, a political consensus will from. “George has blown it”, people will tell each other, knowing expressions playing across their faces.
> 
> The cuts – they will become known as “the savage cuts” – will have been too deep. The social conscience of the nation will have been stretched to breaking point. Police, social care, local government, further education, renewable energy, welfare. These are only some of the areas the Guardian has identified as preparing for the kiss of the axeman’s blade.



George Osborne is getting the politics right, again
You can't have it both ways, Dan.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 26, 2015)

(((((((dan)))))))


----------



## brogdale (Nov 29, 2015)

Fallon was so bad that......


----------



## agricola (Nov 29, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Fallon was so bad that......




It is all Marr's fault, apparently.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 29, 2015)

agricola said:


> It is all Marr's fault, apparently.


Marrxist?


----------



## agricola (Nov 29, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Marrxist?



more like the WeiMarr Republic


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 1, 2015)

Hodges defends Cameron's use of the phrase "terrorist sympathisers" to describe those who intend to vote 'no'.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 1, 2015)

British public political discourse is now actually worse than the US during the Bush years. Congratulations Tories of all colours, it took less than two terms of government to achieve a goal many thought impossible.


----------



## agricola (Dec 1, 2015)

J Ed said:


> British public political discourse is now actually worse than the US during the Bush years. Congratulations Tories of all colours, it took less than two terms of government to achieve a goal many thought impossible.



It is far worse than that; at least Bush's minions going around making luridly and massively objectionable suggestions (that John McCain had a mixed race daughter, for instance) had some evidence of a thought process behind them, given the state those claims were made in.  This proposal has no sense about it at all, and yet Cameron, Farron, Benn and the rest seem to think merely voting for it makes them akin to Leonidas booting that Persian messenger into the pit in _300_.


----------



## cantsin (Dec 1, 2015)

J Ed said:


> British public political discourse is now actually worse than the US during the Bush years. Congratulations Tories of all colours, it took less than two terms of government to achieve a goal many thought impossible.



Go and see the U.S. / #tcot #trump016 lot's response to the climate change talks on Twitter etc -that side of  Amurrikkas off its collective shitter


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2015)

agricola said:


> It is far worse than that; at least Bush's minions going around making luridly and massively objectionable suggestions (that John McCain had a mixed race daughter, for instance) had some evidence of a thought process behind them, given the state those claims were made in.  This proposal has no sense about it at all, and yet Cameron, Farron, Benn and the rest seem to think merely voting for it makes them akin to Leonidas booting that Persian messenger into the pit in _300_.


well it _is _madness


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Hodges defends Cameron's use of the phrase "terrorist sympathisers" to describe those who intend to vote 'no'.




Oh god.  I was looking at twitter last night and I came across this bloke, without knowing anything about him.  I thought he was some raving right wing loon.

Haha, what a twat.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 2, 2015)

tommers said:


> Oh god.  I was looking at twitter last night and I came across this bloke, without knowing anything about him.  I thought he was some raving right wing loon.
> 
> Haha, what a twat.


He is a right-wing loon, but he's in denial about his right-wing tendencies. He claimed to be a "tribal Labour loyalist" and a "Blairite cuckoo in the nest". Make of that what you will.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 2, 2015)

He's just a mercenary with a really good gig. I wouldn't be surprised if he had a template for his articles. At this point, you could very easily replace Dan Hodges with a reasonably basic algorithm.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 2, 2015)

J Ed said:


> He's just a mercenary with a really good gig. I wouldn't be surprised if he had a template for his articles. At this point, you could very easily replace Dan Hodges with a reasonably basic algorithm.


It's funny that you should mention templates, because most of his articles look formulaic. One article that I linked to earlier in the thread was actually cobbled together from previous articles. 

It's money for old rope, as they say.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 2, 2015)

FFS!


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2015)

Hahaha   I like his style.


----------



## agricola (Dec 2, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> FFS!




Does that mean he is going to stop pretending to be one, then?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 2, 2015)

I just wanted to check: this guy is _on our side_, right?


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2015)

No, he's just another foaming mouthed telegraph columnist.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 2, 2015)

agricola said:


> Does that mean he is going to stop pretending to be one, then?


I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## agricola (Dec 2, 2015)

I think today's Parliamentary business may mean we get to see Peak Hodges:


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2015)

I can understand why he's a bit confused.  According to the govt "moderate" labour MPs are the ones in favour of dropping bombs.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 2, 2015)

Robertson could help an old lady across the road and the likes of the permanently-seething Hodges would criticise him on twitter for it.

His speech was decent by all accounts, other than for seething Unionist bigots on twitter.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 2, 2015)

killer b said:


> No, he's just another foaming mouthed telegraph columnist.


How is that possible? He's not even mentioned that Kiwi cricketer getting off at his match fixing-related perjury trial!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2015)

J Ed said:


> At this point, you could very easily replace Dan Hodges with a reasonably basic algorithm.



Someone should cobbletogether one of those websites that automatically generates a phrase of some sort. It could be called  DanBodges.com, or some such thing. Or a twitter thingybob parody account.


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 4, 2015)

What was that Dan?


----------



## J Ed (Dec 4, 2015)

Haha put that in your pipe and smoke it you cunt


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 4, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Haha put that in your pipe and smoke it you cunt



But he was right. Labour didn't increase their majority; can't you Corbynistas tell the difference between vote share and majority.*

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. please see Hodges' twitter feed for the original version of this as ever incisive rejoinder.


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm sure that was exactly what he meant and he is not being pedantic to back himself out of a hole whatsoever.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 4, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Someone should cobbletogether one of those websites that automatically generates a phrase of some sort. It could be called  DanBodges.com, or some such thing. Or a twitter thingybob parody account.



He's getting beyond parody though. You could put in your parody twitter 'Corbyn combines the worst features of Jimmy Savile and Mussolini' and people would just think it's a bit on the restrained side compared to the real one.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 4, 2015)

Has anyone opened a spoof Hodges Twitter account yet?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Has anyone opened a spoof Hodges Twitter account yet?


Yes


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 4, 2015)

Down, down, down we go.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 4, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Yes


That's not a spoof account. It's a verified account... unless you're saying Hodges is a self-spoof.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> What was that Dan?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2015)

Anyway, six pages in, and I'm still no wiser about Dan Hodges' watch.

I bet it's a Timex his mum bought him when he started "big school".


----------



## agricola (Dec 4, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Anyway, six pages in, and I'm still no wiser about Dan Hodges' watch.
> 
> I bet it's a Timex his mum bought him when he started "big school".



It is a clunking great Rolex, with an inscription "_Hoc voluerunt -  TB 4 Lyf_" written on the back.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 4, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Anyway, six pages in, and I'm still no wiser about Dan Hodges' watch.
> 
> I bet it's a Timex his mum bought him when he started "big school".


It's a Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2015)

Mickey Mouse wears a Dan Hodges watch.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 15, 2015)

So Dan Hodges has left Labour again to spend more time practising his neoliberal religion


----------



## gosub (Dec 15, 2015)

J Ed said:


> So Dan Hodges has left Labour again to spend more time practising his neoliberal religion


Be able to tell how 'over' the Labour party he is by how often he writes about it now


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2015)

gosub said:


> Be able to tell how 'over' the Labour party he is by how often he writes about it now


That's what he's paid to do - why he's been hired.


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2015)

You mean he doesn't just have an open brief to write about what he wants??


----------



## J Ed (Dec 15, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> That's what he's paid to do - why he's been hired.



I bet he's the envy of a lot of journos tbh


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 15, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I bet he's the envy of a lot of journos tbh



I bet he is. Easy money isn't it - get up, tweak yesterday's tedious rant, click send and go to the pub.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 15, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I bet he is. Easy money isn't it - get up, tweak yesterday's tedious rant, click send and go to the pub.



I get the impression that he spends _a lot _of time in pubs.


----------



## rekil (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep, he's livin' the dream. Banging this stuff out from his bed in his mam's. 

Splat the lot, kids and all imo.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 15, 2015)

Call of Duty: Dan Hodges


----------



## rekil (Dec 15, 2015)

Choose Your Own Hodges Adventure


----------



## J Ed (Dec 15, 2015)

copliker said:


> Choose Your Own Hodges Adventure



A text based adventure!

You are writing a column in the Torygraph after Cameron has announced his intention to start a new war (it doesn't matter where or against who or why). How do you want to start your article..?

A) The fact that David Cameron is willing to commit to this new war shows that the Conservative Party are now the true party of anti-fascism as they struggle against these modern day Hitlers.
B) Labour reluctance to back this war shows that they are in bed with the Hitlers of our age.
C) The fact that David Cameron is willing to commit to this new war shows that the Conservative Party are now the party of anti-fascism as they struggle against these modern day Hitlers. Labour reluctance to back this war shows that they are in bed with the Hitlers of our age.


----------



## rekil (Dec 15, 2015)

J Ed said:


> A text based adventure!
> 
> You are writing a column in the Torygraph after Cameron has announced his intention to start a new war (it doesn't matter where or against who or why). How do you want to start your article..?
> 
> ...


Cba to mspaint it, but Trot Hunter etc.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2015)

I was just thinking about these books the other day. Off to search for a thread on these and those Fighting Fantasy ones.....


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2015)

best ones are Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone, they who also done loads of warhammering stuff. Steve Jackson in particular is a legend of game design

/derail


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 15, 2015)

Judging from the conversation up there on Twitter a Dan Hodges ones would just end up an endless loop back to the same point: 'Turn to page 33 - 'WELL WHAT WOULD YOU DO? NOTHING?'.


----------



## Patteran (Dec 15, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> That's what he's paid to do - why he's been hired.



Badiou's response to the Paris mass-murders (as he defines them) mentions the state's need for 'arrant socialists' to help encourage the reluctant middle classes to approve war. 



> I think that the fundamental function of a state such as the French state is to discipline the middle classes. And this is spectacularly the work of the Left. The Left is excellent when it comes to disciplining the middle classes. Let me remind you that during my youth, during the Algerian war, the Left, who, with Guy Molet, were in charge of the government, obtained ‘special powers’—just as today they obtain with almost unanimous support a ‘state of emergency’—to launch a total war. It does indeed seem that, in order to discipline the middle classes by saying to them ‘war, war’—when war hardly belongs to the habits of the aforementioned class—what is really needed is the authority of an arrant socialist.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll just leave this here. 
Zelo Street: Desperate Dan Departs Labour


----------



## Patteran (Dec 16, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> Zelo Street: Desperate Dan Departs Labour



'Our drone'


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 16, 2015)

Dan Hodges a tribute:



Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Knotted (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh nino_savatte you've got me reading this drama queen. It's like a soap opera, will he won't leave Labour and now he's left it's will he won't he join the Tories.
Why I won't join the Conservative Party

I won't join the Tories but there's no reason I can think of that I shouldn't. A little dig at teachers and nurses the greedy buggers. That's pretty Tory, but no I won't join the Tories. Tune in next week... I'm on tenterhooks.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 20, 2015)

Knotted said:


> Oh nino_savatte you've got me reading this drama queen. It's like a soap opera, will he won't leave Labour and now he's left it's will he won't he join the Tories.
> Why I won't join the Conservative Party
> 
> I won't join the Tories but there's no reason I can think of that I shouldn't. A little dig at teachers and nurses the greedy buggers. That's pretty Tory, but no I won't join the Tories. Tune in next week... I'm on tenterhooks.


Hodges would make an ideal candidate for a psychology case study.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Hodges would make an ideal candidate for a psychology case study.


Thanks for that - I just spent a fruitless forty minutes searching for a possible Lancashire connection in order to justify a 'Mancunian Candidate' picture post


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2015)

Hold on to your hats....


----------



## J Ed (Dec 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Hold on to your hats....




Maybe it will be a vine of him shooting himself


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 21, 2015)

Bated breath here.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Hold on to your hats....




He's going to top himself.


ETA: Too slow...


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 21, 2015)

With an invitation from Tobes, how could Desperate Dan resist such an offer?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2016)

Surpassing himself, today.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Surpassing himself, today.


wasn't corbyn's free over syria seen as weak and laughable by hodges?


----------



## gosub (Jan 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> wasn't corbyn's free over syria seen as weak and laughable by hodges?


I'd agree with his headline but not his argument. Saying they will be able to in the end stops them from breaking earlier.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 9, 2016)

The latest pish from Hodges.
Tom Watson's power is waning - and soon he's going to have to choose where his loyalties lie

Three paragraphs in, we get this.


> The most significant moment of the whole reshuffle came on Tuesday morning, when Michael Dugher tweeted “Just been sacked by Jeremy Corbyn. I wished him a happy new year”. Dugher is not well known to the public, but within Westminster he is an influential political figure. A former Brownite spin-doctor, he was a well respected and well liked member of the shadow cabinet, who had a reputation for being one of Labour’s most effective anti-Tory “attack dogs”. But he was also viewed by many colleagues as being “untouchable” because he enjoyed the patronage of Tom Watson – on of his closest friends – and Andy Burnham, whose leadership election campaign he helped mastermind.



Dugher? Influential? How so? How was Dugher "an effective anti-Tory attack dog" when he's been supping with the devil (aka Murdoch)?

Zelo Street has a take down of Desperate Dan's article.
Zelo Street: Dan Hodges - Wrong On Dugher

As Tim Fenton observes:


> Being an “_attack dog_” does not equal shadow cabinet competence.



Quite right.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 9, 2016)

Journalist Dan Hodges runs semi-naked through Westminster after losing Ukip bet – video


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 9, 2016)

Pillock.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jan 9, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> Journalist Dan Hodges runs semi-naked through Westminster after losing Ukip bet – video



I refuse to click that link.


----------



## agricola (Jan 10, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> The latest pish from Hodges.
> Tom Watson's power is waning - and soon he's going to have to choose where his loyalties lie
> 
> Three paragraphs in, we get this.
> ...



The boosting of Dugher has been one of the more bizarre aspects of the last few weeks; at least two hacks went around trying to pretend he was an "old-style Labour union fixer" (the Guardian's Michael White especially).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 10, 2016)

agricola said:


> The boosting of Dugher has been one of the more bizarre aspects of the last few weeks; at least two hacks went around trying to pretend he was an "old-style Labour union fixer" (the Guardian's Michael White especially).


Dugher was a legend in his tea break.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

well they have to make every minor twonk into some Big Beast (when did this phrase become common?) in order to make as much capital as they can from the house divided/weak leader/labour shambles line.


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2016)

Labour's backing of the junior doctors' strike will stain its MPs for a decade

"prioritises public service providers over public service users...."  As a 'user' I'd rather my 'provider' wasn't liable to make a mistake as a result of exhaustion from overwork.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2016)

gosub said:


> Labour's backing of the junior doctors' strike will stain its MPs for a decade
> 
> "prioritises public service providers over public service users...."  As a 'user' I'd rather my 'provider' wasn't liable to make a mistake as a result of exhaustion from overwork.



Even for him, that is a masterpiece of idiocy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2016)

its nice to see labour supporting a strike- hodges advocates the milliband line 'the government has provoked this' and no backing at all. People loved that right?


----------



## Cerv (Jan 18, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I refuse to click that link.


its safe - he's kept his underwear on
but still claims this counts as being "naked" as per the terms of the bet. pathological liar?


----------



## J Ed (Jan 18, 2016)

gosub said:


> Labour's backing of the junior doctors' strike will stain its MPs for a decade
> 
> "prioritises public service providers over public service users...."  As a 'user' I'd rather my 'provider' wasn't liable to make a mistake as a result of exhaustion from overwork.



I honestly hope that he dies soon


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2016)

FFS


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2016)

brogdale said:


> FFS



Jesus H Christ.


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2016)

I see he now works for the Daily Mail, producing his usual standard of hard-hitting, insightful pieces.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2016)

agricola said:


> I see he now works for the Daily Mail, producing his usual standard of hard-hitting, insightful pieces.


Like Hari doing Mills & Boon


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 10, 2016)

agricola said:


> I see he now works for the Daily Mail, producing his usual standard of hard-hitting, insightful pieces.


Fuck me, that's a dog's breakfast of an article.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 10, 2016)

His twitter account is an interesting insight into his mind.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2016)

J Ed said:


> His twitter account is an interesting insight into his mind.


Not as much as having the scrapings from his crack pipe analysed


----------



## nino_savatte (May 11, 2016)

Last July, he told us Corbyn wouldn't win the leadership election.


He was then questioned on this but decided it was better to retreat with this parting shot.


'The Left'? What's he on about?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 7, 2016)

In the world according to Dan Hodges, Labour MPs shouldn't challenge Sports Direct. Have a look at this tweet.


I think we're all entitled to ask "Is Dan feeling okay"?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's another.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 7, 2016)

This is a corker.


----------



## agricola (Jun 7, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Here's another.




I am waiting for the "Sports Direct's job is Sports, direct" tweet.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 7, 2016)

agricola said:


> I am waiting for the "Sports Direct's job is Sports, direct" tweet.


Or "The way Labour attacks Sports Direct means it (or Corbyn) hates wealth creation".


----------



## agricola (Jun 7, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Or "The way Labour attacks Sports Direct means it (or Corbyn) hates wealth creation".



I think that boat sailed a long time ago:


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 7, 2016)

agricola said:


> I think that boat sailed a long time ago:



Ah, yes, the old "Sports Direct (like McDonald's) is a working class institution".


----------



## Sue (Jun 7, 2016)

agricola said:


> I think that boat sailed a long time ago:




It doesn't seem to occur to him that a lot of those millions of people will themselves be (or have friends/family) working for scummy employers and will likely welcome this particular scummy employer getting the shit kicked out of him.* Hodges certainly seems to have an extremely low opinion of Sports Directs customers.

*Well we can hope.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2016)

What a cunt for saying this a week after Jo Cox's assassination


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2016)

He looks a bit like Barnbrook in that profile pic


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 27, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Hodges is a bitter cunt.




I follow him on Twitter and to be honest-he's a thundercunted wankpuffin


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2016)

I see he is banging the "Corbyn about to resign" drum again.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 30, 2016)

Has anyone reported him and The Daily Heil to the police for incitement to murder yet?


----------



## Ole (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 29, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Has anyone reported him and The Daily Heil to the police for incitement to murder yet?




Funny enough hes now blocked me. I challenged him about this very thing. He claims he didnt write the headline and nowhere in the article does he suggest killing Corbyn. I asked him to condemn the Mail on Sunday. He didnt answer. Some other user said something along the lines that it would be crazy to criticise his employer online as we all have bills to pay. I replied he wouldnt have that many bills to pay as he still lives with his mummy. Blocked.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2016)

Grandma Death said:


> I replied he wouldnt have that many bills to pay as he still lives with his mummy.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2016)

Vintage.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 9, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Vintage.





Fairplay-he's cuntmugged bag of shit. An incoherent dribbling reactionary spunk bubble. Its hard to pick out of him and John Mcternan I dislike the most. Like two turds in a toilet the night after they werent flushed. With that brown mist around them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2016)

Grandma Death said:


> With that brown mist around them.


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Vintage.




I'll see that, and raise you this:


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2016)

Cue violins and tears.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2016)

Hodges knifes Owen Smith in his column for the Daily Heil. Far from being united as a 'resistance movement' (ha!) these cunts are like ferrets in a sack.



> His skill as a media performer was demonstrated on Wednesday, when he tried to boast of his pivotal role in the Northern Ireland peace process. When this John Terry-style glory-hunting fell flat, he tried to further embellish his credentials in international conflict resolution by announcing he would happily sit down for talks with Islamic State.
> 
> Whereas most Labour politicians content themselves with waving the red flag, Smith opted to wave a black one. An hour later Corbyn’s camp issued a statement distancing themselves from his stance, leaving Smith the only person in British political history to be outflanked by Jeremy Corbyn on the issue of national security.
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 21, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Hodges knifes Owen Smith in his column for the Daily Heil. Far from being united as a 'resistance movement' (ha!) these cunts are like ferrets in a sack.


Yes, deserved to go here too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2016)

money for old rope, although the national security line did make me laugh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Hodges knifes Owen Smith



“It's what Jo would've wanted”

Oh, actually, hang on...


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2016)

"Moderate Sharks"?  ffs


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> “It's what Jo would've wanted”
> 
> Oh, actually, hang on...


Oof!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 23, 2016)

This tickled me. Just what is Dan Hodge's purpose? 


> Hodges loves conflict. You can picture him arched over a desk (at his £2m Blackheath home) in a dimly-lit room, door locked from the inside, and clutching a box of Kleenex – desperately trying to reach fever pitch from the latest exchange with a random supporter of Jeremy Corbyn. This literary degenerate has as much savvy and gravitas as the cold, stale, lumpy ejaculate he festoons his workstation with. Some of his Twitter spats are so ludicrous it would lead you to believe that he may of tasked his anus with tweeting on his behalf.




About that £2m Blackheath home...



> Yesterday I moved into a new mansion. It was actually the same house I’ve been living in for the past 30 years, but thanks to Ed Balls it had become a mansion overnight.
> 
> Labour’s shadow chancellor has now *filled in the details of his new Mansion Tax scheme* – although in reality it should be renamed *Labour’*s new London Tax scheme. According to Labour, you now live in – and are liable to pay an immediate tax on – a mansion if you both own a property over £2 million and earn more than £42,000 a year. And I do both.
> 
> Actually, I’m not sure if I technically do own a property worth more than £2 million. The house I own was valued in the region of £1.8 million a couple of years ago. But with London house prices rising at the rate they are, I guess I'm now over the £2 million threshold. That’s if it still is a £2 million threshold. Ed Balls seemed to indicate yesterday that given the soaring value of the London housing market he may have to raise the threshold by the time the tax is actually introduced.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 23, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> This tickled me. Just what is Dan Hodge's purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> About that £2m Blackheath home...


He still lives with his mum - bless. 

At least he owns the house now though. And conveniently avoids any inheritance tax.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## agricola (Nov 13, 2016)

Has anyone else seen his scribblings in the Mail today?  



> Trump is as much a product of the progressives’ infantilisation of the electorate as he is of Right-wing-demagoguery. The need to constantly second-guess the will of the people. To obsessively monitor and prescribe their language and the nature of their discourse. To dismiss their views as the product of brainwashing by a corrosive media or false prophets.
> 
> The people are sick of it. They no longer care about the beneficence or sincerity of the missionaries who appear on their doorstep. They want rid of them.



Does this mean his time with us is coming to an end?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 21, 2017)

The Dauphin felt the need to me!me!me! his way into discourse around the women-led global anti-Trump protests:



Smooth.


----------



## Old Spark (Jan 21, 2017)

He started to go really right when Miliband beat Miliband.Maybe he was on a promise to be his spin doc if David had won(just a thought,no evidence).

Anyway its his sort of undermining (along with Rentoul,Collins and especially Tosser Cowley)of Brown and Miliband which didnt exactly help with their cause and now we have JC .Ok Danny boy .Sort of cause and effect innit.

And as for saying women shouldnt protest about Trumps views on them -wow,better not let them vote either.

Wonder what he thinks of his mother.?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2017)

_Choose death!
_


My nearest tory MP retweeted this!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 8, 2017)

Dullest and least surprising twist since the last M Night Shyamalan film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2017)

Classic stuff:


----------



## agricola (Apr 18, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Classic stuff:




Didn't he claim that she was going to resign because of ill-health yesterday?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2017)

agricola said:


> Didn't he claim that she was going to resign because of ill-health yesterday?


Something like this, you mean?


----------



## agricola (Apr 18, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Something like this, you mean?



Mystic Mug indeed!


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Something like this, you mean?


Finger on the pulse.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2017)




----------



## agricola (Jun 6, 2017)

Even by his Olympian standards of cretinry, this is incredible:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds like the rest of the country needs to up its game tbh. I'd be disappointed if Dan Hodges could get through a day in the North East, Inner London or Scotland without being called a cunt.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

moochedit said:


>


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

moochedit said:


>





DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 108856


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2017)

A beaut:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2017)

Figured the group might appreciate this:







(by DocHackenbush)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2017)

Worth reposting this from the OP to remind us what an utterly disagreeable bellend DH is:



nino_savatte said:


> Perhaps worst of all, Hodges is pals with Lynton Crosby. Here they are celebrating Bozza's victory in the London mayoral election a few years ago.
> View attachment 75505


----------



## Knotted (Jul 2, 2017)

Stuff you wouldn't know if you didn't read Dan. Aparently the Labour Party have just conducted a failed coup d'état.



> Every step in that process was done with due regard to democratic and constitutional practice and precedent. And it was opposed by a Labour Party so drunk on pathological righteousness that it feels justified in trying to propel itself into power on the shoulders of the mob, while trampling over the bodies of the Grenfell Tower dead.
> 
> In the immediate aftermath of the Election, Corbyn and his acolytes were euphoric. But in the days that have followed, euphoria has been replaced by grievance. The British people came up short. They didn’t give Labour quite enough votes or enough seats. So as a result, those extra seats and votes will have to be taken – by force.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 3, 2017)

Knotted said:


> Stuff you wouldn't know if you didn't read Dan. Aparently the Labour Party have just conducted a failed coup d'état.



I've seen a few articles that look as if the next attack line might be that Corbyn is a tyrannical dictator in the making. 

It would be quite funny to see them try that one tbh. Good feed for the Documenting a Monster thread - 'Here the supreme leader attends another village fete and judges the marmalade. Like Stalin.'


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've seen a few articles that look as if the next attack line might be that Corbyn is a tyrannical dictator in the making.
> 
> It would be quite funny to see them try that one tbh. Good feed for the Documenting a Monster thread - 'Here the supreme leader attends another village fete and judges the marmalade. Like Stalin.'


well for the last two years they have veered between 'unelectable clown' stuff and plenty of 'cmrd corbyn the stalinist with his chairman mao bike'. In his fever-dreams Hodges is already in the work camp.


----------



## mather (Jul 3, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> In his fever-dreams Hodges is already in the work camp.



That is my dream too!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 18, 2017)

"I know about Marxism. I have not read Marx".

FFS. Just read Marx, you stupid fuck. Then you won't have to say stupid things to justify yourself.

Just fucking read Marx anyway, ffs.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 18, 2017)

He knows everything without reading anything.

Amazing.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 18, 2017)

So what makes you an authority on politics, Dan, if you've not read some of the seminal texts of Western political thinking?

Self-satisfied, overpaid wanker imo.


----------



## mather (Jul 18, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> So what makes you an authority on politics, Dan, if you've not read some of the seminal texts of Western political thinking?
> 
> Self-satisfied, overpaid wanker imo.



I wonder if the fact that he is the son of Glenda Jackson has anything to do with it. Most of these commentators get their jobs through nepotism or favours and connections as opposed to any actual merit.


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> So what makes you an authority on politics, Dan, if you've not read some of the seminal texts of Western political thinking?
> 
> Self-satisfied, overpaid wanker imo.



I think it is the _Hagakure_ that describes the people who have mastered a particular Way as having the look of knowing nothing.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 3, 2017)

Corbyn's army is as vicious as the White Walkers, says DAN HODGES


----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> Corbyn's army is as vicious as the White Walkers, says DAN HODGES


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 4, 2017)

"Corbyn's inner circle is now taking aim at Labour moderates".

If we take that description at face value, Danny boy should be safe, considering he's a frothing, right-wing lunatic.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 22, 2017)

Time to check your calendar and GPS


----------



## agricola (Sep 22, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Time to check your calendar and GPS




A group of soldier-peasants clustered around the latest Hodges column:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 22, 2017)

agricola said:


> A group of soldier-peasants clustered around the latest Hodges column:



Early line up of the Macc Lads there


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> "Corbyn's inner circle is now taking aim at Labour moderates".
> 
> If we take that description at face value, Danny boy should be safe, considering he's a frothing, right-wing lunatic.



You can't take it as face value. "Moderate" is short-hand for the likes of Umunna, Kendall, Flint, Jarvis etc - in other words, Blairites.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2017)

agricola said:


> A group of soldier-peasants clustered around the latest Hodges column:



Note how you can't see any hands.  They're all throwing "wanker" signs.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 19, 2017)

(((Dan Hodges)))
@DPJHodges

McDonnell: "When I was young, we always thought there'd be a steady rise in living standards". Strange argument for a Marxist living in a capitalist economy.


----------



## agricola (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Whagwan (Jan 30, 2018)

Dan Hodges Election Guru got ripped apart here

Mail ‘election guru’ journo Hodges gets a public Corbyn ‘roasting’


----------



## Horus Snacks (Jan 30, 2018)

Why does he look like half his face has been set on fire? Is he Two Face from Batman?


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2018)

Horus Snacks said:


> Why does he look like half his face has been set on fire? Is he Two Face from Batman?





IIRC he got glassed trying to prevent someone else being racially abused


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 30, 2018)

agricola said:


> IIRC he got glassed trying to prevent someone else being racially abused



The Ben Stokes defence?


----------



## belboid (Jan 30, 2018)

Magnificently destroyed


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 31, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> Dan Hodges Election Guru got ripped apart here
> 
> Mail ‘election guru’ journo Hodges gets a public Corbyn ‘roasting’



That's brilliant 

How does he have a job? It's remarkable really.  Get everything so spectacularly wrong and get paid handsomely for it.  I won money by betting on a hung parliament last year and I based that decision on gauging the public mood by listening to a variety of phone ins on LBC.  I'm going to change tactics in future though, instead I'm just going to read Dan Hodges and bet against everything he says.  I'll have a mortgage free house in no time!


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2018)

belboid said:


> Magnificently destroyed




I'm amazed he hasn't blocked Nunn, given that and previous roastings.


----------



## Whagwan (Apr 1, 2018)

Corbyn's Labour worse than the BNP according to good old Dan. Apols for daily heil link:

DAN HODGES: Corbyn's Labour isn't as bad as the BNP. It's WORSE | Daily Mail Online


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2018)

difficult to know what to say about this.


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Whagwan (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2018)

Whagwan said:


>


----------



## Rob Ray (Aug 5, 2018)

People are reposting it below everything he says atm, very funny stuff.


----------



## agricola (Nov 15, 2018)

bumped for the usual reasons:


----------



## Sue (Nov 15, 2018)

He never disappoints.

ETA Though I do wonder if it's some elaborate piss take or performance art or something. How else could he be so continually and utterly wrong about everything..?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2018)

When a clock stops in Dan Hodges' house, the laws of physics prevent it from telling the right time even once a day


----------



## agricola (May 21, 2019)

bumped because of this:


----------



## Poi E (May 21, 2019)

"either we have rules, or we don't." Hobbesian wanker.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2019)

A simple-minded prick, and without even the wit to come up with his own simple-minded bollocks so just repeating the "the left wants to ban things because they don't like them" line.


----------



## moochedit (May 27, 2019)




----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

bumped for this:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2020)

Finger on the pulse as ever


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 29, 2020)

Yeah definitely wasn't policy, appalling misinterpretation by people when it was announced as being the basis of the current policy.

(I'd forgotten who he was and clicked through only to find that I'd blocked him. I had to unblock him to find out that I was right to do so in the first place.)


----------



## steveseagull (Mar 29, 2020)

His hot take yesterday was "at least boris is not Hitler"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> His hot take yesterday was "at least boris is not Hitler"


Say what you will about the fella, but at least when he made a decision he stuck to it


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> His hot take yesterday was "at least boris is not Hitler"



next weeks' "_Boris IS Hitler - but Hitler was a war hero_" article is going to be great


----------



## steveseagull (Mar 29, 2020)

Setting time aside for that one


----------



## mauvais (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2020)

mauvais said:


>



Random commenter: ‘I think your position could be described as “dancing all over the issue in the hope that you’re in the right place when the lights come on”.’


----------



## agricola (Nov 15, 2020)

bumped because he's really plumbed new depths in his column today:



also lol @ the idea he is somehow separate from these briefing wars


----------



## mauvais (Dec 21, 2020)

Dan in an article today (edit: no, just surfaced again today) telling the world that at the start of the pandemic he bought a replica pistol to ward off looters.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Dan in an article today (edit: no, just surfaced again today) telling the world that at the start of the pandemic he bought a replica pistol to ward off looters.



Late bid for _Cunts' personality of the year _award?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 21, 2020)

Cheers guys - I made it to the third week of the twelfth month without having a single solitary thought about Dan Hodges


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 21, 2020)

No, wait - looks like I thought about him in March and May also


----------



## tim (May 23, 2021)

(((Glenda Jackson)))!

Still, it must have given her the insight she needed for her exceptional Lear.
￼


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 17, 2021)

Dan Hodges suggests Labour is responsible for all the political violence.
Here's the headline
DAN HODGES: I don’t know why Sir David Amess was killed but the visceral hatred of Tories at the heart of Labour has to end right now​Here's a taster.


> It’s not OK any more. Casual hatred of Conservative politicians and activists simply for committing the crime of being Conservatives is not acceptable. Not just because it ultimately proves counterproductive to the Left’s cause. Or because of the threat it poses to wider political engagement and democratic discourse. It’s wrong because it’s wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not forget how a Tory MP "joked" about delivering a bomb to Anneliese Dodd's constituency office. 








						Tory MP sorry for joking about planting 'a bomb' in Labour chair's office
					

Conservative MP James Gray made the comment about Anneliese Dodds ahead of the Labour Party conference




					inews.co.uk
				





Of course, Hodges is no stranger to violent language and imagery


I think Hodges would do well to remember the phrase, "people in glasshouses shouldn't throw stones".


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 17, 2021)

I've met Hodges a couple of times at work things and once I had a chat with him and David Goodhart at the same time and I have to say DG seemed like a much more likeable and intelligent human being, Hodges was almost like a malevolent child in comparison.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## agricola (Mar 2, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




TBF Hodges here is probably scrambling to pretend he hasn’t been on the same side as Putin, doing for years all the same thing as the pro-government pundits do over in Russia.


----------

